# Inverters....big ones !



## Feenix (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello everyone...I have just joined this site. (Been reading it for a while tho')

I need some info on 'Pure Sine Wave' inverters,please ..

How big do these go ?? Where can I get them?? How much do they cost ??
Any website links or supplier info,would be much appreciated. 

Would these inverters run from a bank of 'deep cycle' forktruck batteries ?? Any electricians or other knowledgeable people on here,please ??

I have recently bought a 'Mega Motorhome' that is built into a 42ft double deck dry freight trailer......Yes really !! My plan is to make this rig capable of being lived in full time. All info appreciated.
Thanks....


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to MHF!

They go as big as you like to meet your requirements and/or wallet. Sterling or Victron are popular quality makes of pure sine wave inverters. With a username like yours you would have to go for a Victron. 

If you subscribe to MHF you can search the wealth of information that is already here about inverters. They are one of the more regular topics.

Youi don't say where you are, but hopefully you are aware of length limits in the UK.

Dave


----------



## Feenix (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Dave.... Thanks fr that...  

Iam from West Yorkshire.....I put it in my profile page,but it hasn't 'taken' for some reason. Neither has my avatar pic ! Grrrr...

Anyway,I will have a search for Inverter info...


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

If you became a member of this Forum I could PM you with some interesting information.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Feenix
Pure sine wave do have an advantage over square wave and do go go for the biggest your batteries can cope with. Yeh being a MHF member is a tenner up your kilt, but like all of us I am sure you wont regret it. Go for it lad.


----------



## 110452 (Mar 8, 2008)

rowley said:


> If you became a member of this Forum I.


Sorry Rowley please condem me if this is incorrect, I think that Feenix is already a member.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Pure sine wave do have an advantage over square wave"
and a disadvantage, too.

"and do go go for the biggest your batteries can cope with."
I'm not sure I recognise such a concept, nor its wisdom.

Dave


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I was just about to post that I am selling my electrical rig. You can contact me if you are interested. It was designed for full time living and includes
Victron 3Kw inverter/Charger/Power manager
880AH of Batteries
260Watts of solar panels.

I am having to get rid of my van after only getting about 2 weeks use out of it last year due to business limitations. The gear has only been used for those two weeks and was installed new.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lo Karl long time no see
lol so when you buying your next van


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

wheelie said:


> rowley said:
> 
> 
> > If you became a member of this Forum I.
> ...


Wheelie, yes a member in the same way you are, but not a subscribed member who has paid, and in becoming a full member, you gain access to a lot more within the site, and also any discounts available, through this scheme at only £10 per year, so worth it as most would say, as you save.

One of these things also is PM, personal message, or private message, which at the end of each post lists the different ways you can contact a member.... and yours doesn't have it either, as you are, as yet, not a full member....Therefore rowley was unable to send a PM to Fennix

Does that makes sense, or yes and you get the ability to post on anything, anytime, and are not restricted to 5 posts....

Carol


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Hey Dave,
I am just signing up for another years subscription as I do intend to get on the road again although it may be a year or two before work allows.

In the meantime I will still be popping on to keep up with what everyone is doing.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## Feenix (Mar 9, 2008)

Oooops !! 
I forgot all about this topic/posting !  

Anyway,I have just signed up to be 'full' member ! I hope you're all happy now !! :lol: Another tenner gone !

Gromett...do you still have that inverter and stuff ?? You can p.m. me now,because................................................ I AM A FULL MEMBER !! :wink:

**You can also now see my monster motorhome ! It's called 'Rolling Thunder' !


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

got any bigger photos of your motorhome Feenix ?
Now you are a subscriber you should be able to go to the photo gallery and then click on the "Your Album" link top right and upload some full size images for us to see


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

If you go on to some of the canal boat forums, you should find a stack of info on large inverters and battery banks.

Hope this helps

Doug


----------



## Feenix (Mar 9, 2008)

nukeadmin said:


> got any bigger photos of your motorhome Feenix ?
> Now you are a subscriber you should be able to go to the photo gallery and then click on the "Your Album" link top right and upload some full size images for us to see


 I'll have to take some new pics,when I have a minute. I will put them up for you al when I've got some.....Stay tuned !


----------



## Feenix (Mar 9, 2008)

Carper said:


> Hi
> 
> If you go on to some of the canal boat forums, you should find a stack of info on large inverters and battery banks.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that,Doug....got any specific links or sites that I should look at ??


----------



## Feenix (Mar 9, 2008)

Ermm...... I might be being a bit thick here,but I can't see anything about a 'Photo Gallery'. Anyone help me out here ??


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Feenix

hit 'your account' top of page

then there is an icon for photo gallery in there..

looking forward to seeing the 42foot monster


----------

